# the right trailer?



## dtwarrow (Oct 26, 2009)

okay... I know with enough effort you can make any trailer work, but I don't have a welder and don't really want to buy a trailer then need to redo it... I figure just buy something that works the first time... Well... changing lights or a tire is ok I guess...
I was looking and found a lot of "V" crossbar trailers but barely any that went strait across... I finally found what I "THINK" I want... Can you guys tell me if I am crazy?

1648 foot flat bottom lowe going on here. Will this work?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2009)

Hard to tell by the pic, but if the trailer is sound (welds, axle, etc), and the bunks extend the to the rear of the boat, it should work. What size tires are on the trailer? Thinking of overall weight on the trailer, has the boat been modified such as added decks, outboard on the rear, etc?


----------



## dtwarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I looked at one last might that is a trailer for flat bottom boat, but the guy took bunks off and used flat plywood to haul a water tank around for a year. BIG tires, I think 14 inch... They looked in good condition. Plus it has not been used in water for at least a year so I bet the bearings are in great shape. The winch was removed but he still has it to put back on... Just not going to be a lot of room between the winch and the hitch, maybe 2.5 to 3 feet. I'd rather longer, but it looks like another 14 foot trailer (16 is imposible to find!)... I think I'm going to take it though as it is close by and the one above is 200 MI away...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 27, 2009)

The trailer I have my Jon boat on was a little short for a 14 footer. When it came time to replace the bunks I made them longer and moved the boat back. I can open the rear doors on the suv now.


----------



## dtwarrow (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I bought the trailer (not the one in the pic.) I'll post up a pic later. Has 15 inch rims on it. Will need to get 12 inch ans maybe flip the axel over the springs cause it rides super high and I have a Jeep Cherokee, not a truck. 
Lights, bunks, move the winch (that was not on the trailer but is in good condition). get it weighed and I'm good.
I'm sure I can trade the 15 inchers with a friends 12 inch on his flat bed trailer as it is too low in back for his dodge 4x4. both 5 lugs...


----------



## dtwarrow (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay here is the trailer. It's a galvanized tilt trailer that is super light.


----------



## dtwarrow (Oct 30, 2009)

Basically where bunks will be:


----------



## Hydrilla (Nov 5, 2009)

That is a beefy looking trailer, dude. Any progress on it yet?


----------



## dtwarrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Nope. Should get it in usable condition this weekend. Not pained but working.
I'm very excited about this project. Can't wait to get the boat steel flexed in a week (indoors with heat).


----------

